# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Происхождение души

## Анна83

Здравствуйте, дорогие участники форума. Харе Кришна! Периодически появляется вопрос в голове с тех пор, как начала читать Бхагават-Гиту с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады (на 10-й главе пока остановилась). Какое-то есть ощущение некоего противоречия (или недосказанности какой-то, непонимания) в трактовке Шрилы Прабхупады. Я понимаю, что это от недостатка знания и духовного развития, поэтому прошу вашей помощи – может быть, вы поможете мне развеять противоречия в моей голове? Пока сама ответ не могу найти. 
Так вот. Душа решила наслаждаться отдельно от Бога. Откуда взялось это желание? Как такое желание души стало возможным в духовном мире, в котором нет энергии Майи, иллюзии? Что пошло не так? Или всё-таки материальная энергия туда как-то проникает и влияет на души так, что они забывают о том, что могущества у них маловато для осуществления их желания самостоятельно наслаждаться?
Где-то в БГ читала, что душа изначально обладает истинным знанием - означает ли это, что она понимает, на что она идёт, когда решает идти в мат.мир, или нет? Есть ли у неё представление, что её ждёт там, или всё-таки нет??? Если такое представление у неё есть, то тогда КАК можно решиться на «бесконечную череду мучительных смертей, болезней, забвения», КАК можно отдать этому предпочтение взамен вечному блаженству в духовном мире в обществе Бога? Почему душа делает такой выбор? Потому что маленькая и ограниченная, отвечает Шрила Прабхупада. Тогда такой вопрос. Под тем, что душа «маленькая и ограниченная», как раз и подразумевается, что она не в курсе, что её там, в материальном мире, ждёт, да? Недостаток совершенного знания подразумевается под "маленькой и ограниченной"? Или какая «ограниченность» послужила толчком к такому странному выбору души?
И последний вопрос. Вот душа, допустим, попадает в мат.мир, а потом всё-таки возвращается в духовный. А вдруг ей потом опять захочется вернуться в мат. мир? Или не захочется? Или может захочется, а может, и нет? Тогда от чего это зависит? Опять какая-то «ограниченность» может заставить сделать неправильный выбор? Меня очень волнует повторная возможность такой "ограниченности" – опять захотеть вернуться в мат.мир. Не хватает знаний – поэтому спрашиваю.
Так вот. Если же всё-таки душа точно не вернётся второй раз в мат.мир, то означает ли это, что она становится не такая «маленькая и ограниченная», как была раньше, а становится как бы «опытной», и поэтому больше никогда не сделает выбор в пользу мат.мира? А раньше у неё просто не было знаний таких, получается, да? Раньше она была соткана из «пограничной энергии», а теперь стала чистой «духовной», без «примеси» материальной?
Почему меня этот вопрос так волнует – у меня внутри уже давно очень сильное желание никогда больше не возвращаться в материальный мир после того как достигну духовного мира. В первый раз моя душа почему-то захотела из него уйти. Очень не хочется начинать всё заново, такое ощущение, что я уже миллиард жизней тут живу и очень устала. Даже на райские планеты не хочется))))

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Анна!

Я бы посоветовал Вам попытаться понять глобальный принцип, стоящий за выбором, предоставленным дживам, а не детали функционирования данного “механизма” (поскольку это невозможно сделать в обусловленном состоянии). Кришна наделяет живые существа свободой воли. Зачем? Богатство свободы воли дано дживе, чтобы она могла обрести богатство любви к Богу. При этом должен существовать ”механизм”, при помощи которого джива могла бы реализовать свою свободу воли. И этот “механизм” был создан Кришной, идеальным, совершенным образом. Дживам была предоставлена альтернатива духовному миру – материальный мир, где живое существо может попытаться наслаждаться отдельно от Кришны. Следует понимать предназначение материального мира: попытаться наслаждаться независимо от Господа и разочароваться в этих попытках. Из «Джайва-дхармы» Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура:

Бабаджи сказал: «Время и пространство духовного мира отличаются от того времени и пространства, которое мы привыкли наблюдать в материальном мире. В материальном мире время имеет три фазы: прошлое, настоящее и будущее. В духовном мире время не делится на эти категории. Там существует только настоящее, которое длится вечно. Когда мы, невежды, живущие в мире материального времени и пространства, пытаемся описать духовный мир, мы частенько используем такие фразы, как «индивидуальные души были созданы», «индивидуальные души оказались в плену майи», «явился духовный мир» и так далее. Используя подобные обороты, мы лишь доказываем, что материальный мир имеет на нас огромное влияние. Пока мы находимся под властью иллюзорной энергии, мы не в силах избавиться от подобных представлений и выражений. Но человек, который пытается познать истинную природу духовного мира, должен научиться мыслить понятиями вечного настоящего. Баба [сокращение от "бабаджи"], логика не поможет тебе разрешить эти вопросы. Отвергни ее, и ты сможешь постичь природу духа. Когда индивидуальная душа забывает о том, что она является слугой Господа Кришны, она попадает в обитель Майи. Изначально все души преданы Господу. Однако они подразделяются на две группы: нитья-баддхи (вечно порабощенные майей), нитъя-мукты (вечно освобожденные). Оскверненный влиянием материи человек не может познать эти тонкости. Но святой преданный, обладающий духовным зрением, может постичь эти истины. Материя оказывает влияние и на мои слова. Хоть я и стараюсь объяснить тебе духовные предметы, мои слова все же несовершенны. О баба , со временем ты обязательно откроешь для себя духовную истину. Однако логика тебе в этом не поможет. Почему же, спросишь ты? Потому, что с помощью логики не познать того, что находится за пределами познавательных способностей ума. Я знаю, понять это довольно трудно. Однако чем дальше ты будешь продвигаться по духовному пути, тем отчетливее будешь видеть разницу между материей и духом. Твое тело состоит из материальных элементов. Любая телесная деятельность материальна. Но душа твоя не материальна. Ты - крохотная частица сознательного духа. Чем яснее ты будешь осознавать эту истину, тем глубже сможешь проникнуть в понимание своей сущности. Ты не сможешь понять главного, просто слушая мои объяснения. Но если ты начнешь регулярно воспевать святые имена Господа Хари, эти духовные истины откроются тебе. Ты познаешь блистательное великолепие духовного мира. Но пока мысли и слова находятся под влиянием материальных представлений, никакие усилия не помогут человеку приобщиться к духовной истине. Веды («Тайттирия-упанишада» 2.4.1) объясняют: “Даже самая образная человеческая речь терпит поражение, пытаясь живописать Абсолютную Истину, и самые блистательные мыслительные способности не могут осмыслить Ее”.


Из книги «Вайшнавизм, истинный и мнимый» Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати:

Дживы двух видов.

Дживы бывают двух видов:
1) Нитйа-мукта ( вечно свободная ) и
2) Нитйа-баддха ( вечно порабощенная ). Свободные дживы никогда не порабощаются. Они служат Верховному Господу в пяти различных расах в Его вечной блаженной обители, где нет изменений, разрушений и страданий. Джива, однажды войдя туда, никогда не возвращается обратно. Непостижимо узкая линия границы между водой и землей, или линия, где земля и вода встречаются, называется Тата. Точно так же граница мира Чит, вечной обители Верховного Господа, и мира Ачит, мира Майи, называется Тата. Могущество, которое Верховный Господь проявляет в Тата, называется Татастха ( находящееся в Тата ), или пограничной энергией. Все живые существа являются проявлением этой энергии и поэтому имеют врожденную колебательную тенденцию и способность отправлятся либо в мир Чит, либо в мир Ачит. Тата - это не место покоя, дживы должны отправиться или к одному краю, или к другому. Те, кто предпочитают Ачит, попадают в захват осьминога Майи, где на него в качестве наказания надеваются смертные костюмы ума и тела.

Освободившись из материального мира дживы обретают полное счастье в преданном служении Верховной Личности Бога, и хотя они не лишаются свободы воли, они никогда больше не падают в материальный мир.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------


## Анна83

Благодарю Вас, за Ваши подробные объяснения. Меня они натолкнули на то, что, похоже, я как-то не правильно интерпретирую часто встречающуюся фразу в Бхагават-Гите о том, что «душа обладает истинным совершенным знанием». Я воспринимала эту фразу так: раз душа обладает истинным совершенным знанием изначально, значит, она обладает совершенной любовью к Богу и понимает, что наслаждаться без Него отдельно по-настоящему не получится, потому что обязательно будет разочарование, а значит, в материальный мир идти не нужно. А по факту получается, что этих совершенных истинных знаний ей недостаточно, чтобы понимать, что её ждёт разочарование - это меня и смущало. Но тогда получается, что её знания, хоть и совершенные, но они не доступны ей из-за влияния майи, она не может ими воспользоваться, делая свой выбор "чит или ачит?" Так получается? Я правильно поняла, что несмотря на то, что души изначально находились в духовном мире, они всё равно находились при этом под влиянием майи (хотя и считается, что в духовном мире майи нет), так как были созданы из пограничной энергии (татастхи), специально для того, чтобы у них была свобода выбора по задумке Господа. А дальше уже – дело случая, так? Кому повезло, тот попал в чит, кому не повезло – тот в ачит. То есть я – нитья-баддхи, раз я тут. А кому-то больше повезло и он ТАМ  :smilies:  А понять, почему кому-то повезло, а кому-то нет – невозможно, так как нам не дано понять логикой действия материальной энергии…Никто не может объяснить этого…Чтобы это понять, нужно духовно развиваться, воспевать имена Господа…Интересно, есть ли такие люди, которые могут понять всё это? Ведь раз в Ведах описывается устройство духовного мира, значит, должен быть тот, кто может это понять…

----------


## Анна83

"Освободившись из материального мира дживы обретают полное счастье в преданном служении Верховной Личности Бога, и хотя они не лишаются свободы воли, они никогда больше не падают в материальный мир" - об этом говорится в Бхагават Гите (гл.8, текст 15).
А где именно в Шастрах говорится о том, что: все живые существа имеют врожденную колебательную тенденцию и способность отправляться либо в мир Чит, либо в мир Ачит? 
Если это так, то где гарантия, что после возвращения из материального мира в духовный, я под действием этой колебательной тенденции снова не окажусь в материальном мире? Или эта тенденция исчезает? А каким образом исчезает? Как и где это описывается в Шастрах? В БГ говорится, что джива неизменная и всегда сохраняет свои свойства (гл.2, т.24) - значит, колебательная тенденция тоже сохраняется? а если не сохраняется, то где об этом говорится? Пожалуйста, подскажите, мне очень важно почитать об этом.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Анна!

Кришна утверждает в Бхагавад-Гите (текст 8.15):

Придя ко Мне, великие души, йоги-преданные, никогда не возвращаются в этот бренный, полный страданий мир, ибо они обрели наивысшее совершенство.
Комментарий: 
Бренный материальный мир — это место страданий, связанных с рождением, старостью, болезнями и смертью, поэтому тот, кто достиг высшей ступени совершенства и попал на планету Всевышнего, Кришналоку, или Голоку Вриндавану, не желает возвращаться сюда. В Ведах планета Верховного Господа описана словами авйакта, акшара и парам гати: ее нельзя увидеть материальными глазами и описать словами, однако эта планета — высшая цель, к которой стремятся махатмы (великие души). Махатмы получают трансцендентное знание от преданных, осознавших свою духовную природу; таким образом они постепенно совершенствуются в преданном служении Кришне и настолько погружаются в него, что уже не стремятся ни на одну из материальных или даже духовных планет. Их единственное желание — быть вместе с Кришной и общаться с Ним. Это высшая ступень совершенства. В данном стихе Кришна говорит о йогах-персоналистах, преданных Верховного Господа. Такие преданные, обладающие сознанием Кришны, достигают высшего совершенства. Они самые возвышенные души.

Душа всегда сохраняет свою способность к выбору. Однако опасность падения душе освободившейся из материального мира не грозит, поскольку она находит полное удовлетворение в преданном служении Кришне и имеет негативный опыт попыток наслаждения в материальном мире.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

